
Enraged by endless robocalls? Help is on the way - Varcht
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/11/15/robocalls-verification-system-ftc-fcc-telecommunications-caller-id-shaken-stir/1682591002/
======
tonyquart
Thank you for sharing this information. I think I have also read a nice
information about this topic at [http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robo...](http://www.whycall.me/news/consumer-wins-
massive-229500-robocall-lawsuit-against-time-warner-cable/). We could really
sue the caller because of their annoying robocalls, as long as they are legit
businesses.

